# BLD und NOP



## MSB (10 März 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hat von euch wer eine Liste, bzw. weiß wo man eine findet, was die Zahl hinter dem BLD bzw. NOP Befehl
für "Auswirkungen" hat?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Paule (10 März 2010)

Du meinst jetzt bei einer S5 oder?


----------



## MSB (10 März 2010)

Nö, ich meine bei der S7 ...

Allseits bekannt ist ja das BLD103 nach der Eingangs-Zuweisung, dann finden sich im MC7-Code noch weitere BLD Anweisungen,
z.B. BLD 1, BLD 2, BLD 5, welche alle auf der Steuerung landen, aber formal da Nulloperation eigentlich keine Funktion haben,
aber dennoch für irgendwas gut sein müssen.

So sieht z.B. der Aufruf eines FC im OB1 in MC7 aus:

```
U     "Takt_10Hz"
      =     L     22.0
      BLD   103
      BLD   1
      =     L     23.0
      UC    "Lauflicht_1"
            P#L 22.0
            P#A 0.0
            P#M 10.0
      BLD   2
      NOP   0
```

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (10 März 2010)

Ne, die gibt es auch bei S7.
Wenn in FUP oder KOP programmiert wird, wird dies eingefügt
Doch um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mir da nie Gedanken gemacht, ich nehme es hin wie es ist.


bike


----------



## lubof (10 März 2010)

alsoich kenne diese auch ur wenn in fup/kop programmiert wird, und dann in awl übersetzt. da sind diese da um die nicht belegten eingänge frei zu halten, um das alles auch wieder zurück übersetzen zu können.


----------



## Paule (10 März 2010)

Ich denk auch das kommt von den unterschiedlichen Darstellungen:
Bei S5 war es:

```
NOP 0    : Nulloperation (alle Bits gelöscht)
NOP 1    : Nulloperation (alle Bits gesetzt)
 
BLD 130 : Erzeugen einer Leerzeile durch Carriage Return
 
BLD 131 : Umschalten auf Anweisungsliste (AWL)
 
BLD 132 : Umschalten auf Funktionsplan (FUP)
 
BLD 133 : Umschalten auf Kontaktplan (KOP)
 
BLD 255 : Segment beenden (was immer das heißt ;))
Ich habe früher den Befehl verwendet um das bestehende Netzwerk in kleinere Netzwerke aufzuteilen. 
 
Bei S7 steht bei mir nur:
BLD 0..255 : Bildaufbau-Operationen; wird von der CPU wie eine Nulloperation behandelt.
```


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 März 2010)

BLD 255 = Neues Netzwerk (= Segment)


----------



## Valdi (10 März 2010)

Die BLD und NOP Befehle sind nur für die Darstellung (für das PG) in FUP oder KOP vom PG selbst eingefügt worden. In der AWL keine Bedeutung.
Werden sie entfernt, kann das PG eventuell keine FUP oder KOP Darstellung mehr aufbauen.

Gruss, Valdi


----------



## MSB (10 März 2010)

Valdi schrieb:


> Die BLD und NOP Befehle sind nur für die Darstellung (für das PG) in FUP oder KOP vom PG selbst eingefügt worden. In der AWL keine Bedeutung.
> Werden sie entfernt, kann das PG eventuell keine FUP oder KOP Darstellung mehr aufbauen.



Das würde ich in der Pauschalität maximal für BLD103 gelten lassen.

Siehe obigen Code, gibt es noch mehr BLD die von Step7 mit auf die SPS geladen werden,
und sogar noch Zykluszeit kosten ...

Ob ich das wissen um diese Nummern jemals werde praktisch anwenden können weiß ich nicht,
aber da ich mich momentan bei dem SPS-Techniker Teil II aufgrund von Langeweile Zeit habe, kann ich mir über so einen "Blödsinn" mal Gedanken machen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (10 März 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Siehe obigen Code, gibt es noch mehr BLD die von Step7 mit auf die SPS geladen werden,
> und sogar noch Zykluszeit kosten ...



Also die bezweifle ich mal.

Kein Programm wurde schneller, als ich nur AWL verwendet habe
Aber auch keines wurde langsamer, als ich AWL-Bandwürmer in FUP bzw KOP umschrieb


bike


----------



## MSB (10 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Also die bezweifle ich mal.
> 
> Kein Programm wurde schneller, als ich nur AWL verwendet habe
> Aber auch keines wurde langsamer, als ich AWL-Bandwürmer in FUP bzw KOP umschrieb
> ...



Aber selbstverständlich ist ein Bausteinaufruf mit "vielen" Bit-IN in FUP/KOP langsamer als in AWL,
ob das jetzt tatsächlich "spürbar" ist, sei dahingestellt, aber es ist schlicht und einfach FAKT.
Es kostet die Zuweisung der Lokaldaten Zeit, und das "unnütze" BLD103 kostet ebenso Zeit ...

Das obige was du sieht ist ein FUP/KOP-Aufruf in der *MC7* Sicht,
das ganze hat mit AWL nur oberflächlich was zu tun.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 März 2010)

*BLD of Death*

Eine passende BLD-Sequenz veranlasst den Step 7-Editor (5.4+SP3) zum abstürzen, sozusagen ein
"BLD of Death"

Vorgehensweise (Testen auf eigene Gefahr):
Einen Funktionsbaustein anlegen und in AWL schreiben:

```
BLD   14
      UC    FC     1
      BLD   15
```
FC1 ist nur beispielhaft, es muss eine Funktion sein.
Beim Abspeichern dieses Codes schmiert der Editor ab, und der Baustein kann danach mit dem Step7 Editor nicht mehr geöffnet werden - sozusagen eine andere Version des Bausteinschutzes ;-)
Eigentlich dienen die beiden BLD Befehle dazu, ein Call-Makro für einen Bausteinaufruf zu kennzeichnen. Meine Reihenfolge ist aber nicht ganz so wie der Editor sich das vorstellt...


----------



## Valdi (10 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Also die bezweifle ich mal.
> 
> Kein Programm wurde schneller, als ich nur AWL verwendet habe
> Aber auch keines wurde langsamer, als ich AWL-Bandwürmer in FUP bzw KOP umschrieb
> ...



Ich habe noch keine Befehlsliste von S7 mit Berarbeitungszeiten gesehen.
Ich gehe davon aus , das wie auch bei der S5 auch die BLD und die NOP Befehle Ihre Zeit schon beanspruchen, auch wenn nicht viel.
Daher auch keine merkbaren Unterschiede, zwischen KOP/FUP/AWL in der Bearbeitung. In einem bin ich mir sicher: Die Befehle Bewirken so gut wie gar nichts, abgesehen von der Bearbeutungszeit und Darstellungsoptionen.
Valdi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> aber da ich mich momentan bei dem SPS-Techniker Teil II aufgrund von Langeweile Zeit habe, kann ich mir über so einen "Blödsinn" mal Gedanken machen.


 
Manuel,
bist du da Dozent, etwas beibringen können Sie dir ja wohl nicht.

gruß helmut


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 März 2010)

Valdi schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Befehlsliste von S7 mit Berarbeitungszeiten gesehen.
> Ich gehe davon aus , das wie auch bei der S5 auch die BLD und die NOP Befehle Ihre Zeit schon beanspruchen, auch wenn nicht viel.


Bei allen CPU deren Prozessoren nativ MC7-Code ausführen kosten das Zeit. Bei der 319 ist der innere Aufbau anders, und dort wird der Code wohl noch 'vorbehandelt', darum steht dort für NOP und BLD auch eine Ausführungszeit von 0.


----------



## MSB (10 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Manuel,
> bist du da Dozent, etwas beibringen können Sie dir ja wohl nicht.



Naja, ehr klassen-interner Ansprechpartner ...
Eigentlich mach ich ja den E-Meister Automatisierungs-Technik, der SPS-Techniker Teil II nach VDMA bla bla ist da halt huckepack "kolo" mit dabei ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Valdi (10 März 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eine passende BLD-Sequenz veranlasst den Step 7-Editor (5.4+SP3) zum abstürzen, sozusagen ein
> "BLD of Death"
> 
> Vorgehensweise (Testen auf eigene Gefahr):
> ...



Habe S7 5.4 +SP5
Absturz ist genauso perfekt
Valdi


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bei allen CPU deren Prozessoren nativ MC7-Code ausführen kosten das Zeit. Bei der 319 ist der innere Aufbau anders, und dort wird der Code wohl noch 'vorbehandelt', darum steht dort für NOP und BLD auch eine Ausführungszeit von 0.



kann es sein, dass du hier die 319 zu nah an die 318 rückst? mir ist kein anderer aufbau der 319er zu anderen (echten) 300ern bekannt ... bei den 400ern ist es was anderes...



			
				Valdi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch keine Befehlsliste von S7 mit Berarbeitungszeiten gesehen.



auf http://support.automation.siemens.com mal nach operationsliste suchen!


----------



## Question_mark (10 März 2010)

*319 = 4xx*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> kann es sein, dass du hier die 319 zu nah an die 318 rückst? mir ist kein anderer aufbau der 319er zu anderen (echten) 300ern bekannt



Yeep, das ist es. Die 319 gehört nicht wirklich in die Kategorie CPU3xx. Es ist eine  kastrierte 400-er im 300 Gehäuse. Weiss der Teufel warum Siemens das gemacht hat, aber der Kern der 319 ist von der 400-er Reihe.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (11 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich deute die aussage, speziell den begriff architektur in folgendem zitat schon so, dass du mit deiner behauptung unrecht hast 



> Es sollte für jede Applikation genau geprüft werden, ob die einzelnen technischen Daten für einen Umstieg von einer CPU 318-2 DP (*HW-Architektur und technische Daten wie S7-400*) auf eine CPU 319-3 PN/DP (*Architektur wie die anderen 31x mit MMC*) zutreffen und gegebenenfalls das Anwenderprogramm angepasst werden.


.
nachzulesen hier: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22754444


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Es sollte für jede Applikation genau geprüft werden, ob die einzelnen technischen Daten für einen Umstieg von einer CPU 318-2 DP (HW-Architektur und technische Daten wie S7-400) auf eine CPU 319-3 PN/DP (Architektur wie die anderen 31x mit MMC) zutreffen und gegebenenfalls das Anwenderprogramm angepasst werden.



Es wäre dann sehr hilfreich gewesen, den Autor Deines Zitates mit anzugeben. Ich denke mal, das stammt aus einem Zitat von der Simatic-Hotline oder einem Handbuch zur S7. Du kannst auch keine -2DP mit einer -3PN/DP direkt vergleichen, oder ?

Die 319 ist nun mal eine kastrierte 400-er, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln. Auch wenn Siemens das ganz dezent abstreitet.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (11 März 2010)

siehst du den link? klick den link!
wer genau die siemens-faqs schreibt, ist auch mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## MSB (11 März 2010)

Auch wenns mit meinem Thema nichts zu tun hat, alleine deshalb:

```
[B]Anzahl Bausteine, die gleichzeitig
beobachtet werden können      [/B]2        1[B]
Anzahl AKKUs[/B]  4   2
```
(Links = 318, Rechts = 319) dürfte es wohl ziemlich eindeutig sein, wer eine 400er ist, und wer eine 300er. (Anzahl Akku) 
Vielleicht wurde in der 319 die Art den Code zu interpretieren mehr richtung 400 verschoben.
Andernorts las man ja mal, das 300er den Code "nur" interpretieren, 400er diesen aber intern kompilieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 März 2010)

Nach meiner Kenntnis (Akkus, PDU-Size, ...) und meinen Test gilt auch:
318 = verkappte 400er 
319 = 300er


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2010)

*Ooops*

Hallo,

Rainer, MSB und vl haben Recht. Ich habe die 318 und 319 verwechselt. Asche auf mein Haupt 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt


Die will ich aber im Juni in Ostrach sehen


----------



## vierlagig (11 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Rainer, MSB und vl haben Recht. Ich habe die 318 und 319 verwechselt. Asche auf mein Haupt
> 
> ...



was denkst du eigentlich, warum ich gefragt habe, ob da einer die 319 zu nah an die 318 rückt? ...du wirst alt! nee ... DU BIST ALT! :twisted:


----------

